# صلاة القديسة تيريزا



## Dark_Angel2008 (14 أغسطس 2007)

الصلاة 

صلاة القديسة تيريزا 

ليكن اليوم مصدر سلام، 

لعلك تثق بقدرتك الفائقة بان تكون في المكان الذي تقصد ان تكون ولعلك لاتنسى الاحتمالات اللامتناهية والتي تنتج من الايمان. 

ربما انت تستخدم الهبات والنعم التي اُعطيت وتمنحها للحب الذي اعطي لك. وربما انت قانع بانك ابنا لله. دع حضور الله هذا ان يترسخ في عظامنا، وامنح روحك حرية الغناء والرقص والتسبيح والحب. انها هناك لكل واحد منا. 

آمين


----------



## marlen (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلاة القديسة تيريزا*

هى صلاة جميلة


----------



## sant felopateer (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلاة القديسة تيريزا*

*مشكور دارك انجيل على صلاة ديه و هى فعلا صلاة جميلة و رائعة و يا ريت لو نصليها
اشكرك على تعبك*


----------

